# Fiat Ducato or Talbot Camper Headlights



## 111648 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi! I really hope someone can help me out.

I have a Fiat Ducato (pre 1990 I think) that needs new headlights as the reflecters have gone, so sadly it can't pass the MOT.  I havea wedding to get to next weekend!!  

Anyway, apparently these are an absolute nightmare to get hold of. Is there anyone out there who can help me find 2 new headlights. I'd be soooo grateful.  

LadyLa


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are these two items on ebay.

A bit pricey though

here and here

Derek


----------



## philip77 (Sep 29, 2007)

Have a look at http://www.no1gear.com/index.html
seems to a few other bits also


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi you could try, http://stores.ebay.co.uk/lakeside-Commercials-breakers, i have a 93 c25 so have been searching around for bits and pieces myself, hope it helps


----------

